# Woohoo We got our own forum



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Alright the catfish rule. It's about time that we show them other species fishing guys just what catfisherman are all about.


----------



## catfishcraig (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree its nice to have this forum to chat and learn a thing or two.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Firecat sounds familar to DA KING !!!  Welcome to the site Larry!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If we can just get the King to share some of his vast wisdom, I am sure we will all be better catters


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> If we can just get the King to share some of his vast wisdom, I am sure we will all be better catters




Amen brother  How about it King? Ready to fess up on some of your tactics?


----------

